

Munich to hand out Ubuntu CDs to ward off Windows XPocalypse - samspenc
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2048897/munich-to-hand-out-ubuntu-linux-cds-to-ward-off-upcoming-windows-xpocalypse.html

======
ihsw
Perhaps someone should tell them that Ubuntu comes with spyware pre-installed
now.

[http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-
spyware.html](http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.html)

